# Need image for TCD663000



## hsvattraction (Jun 30, 2016)

G'day guys,
Can anyone direct me to or provide me with an image for this unit?
I have a new HDD, but my old drive in not able to be read. I have tried using WinMFS 9.3g and DVRbars but I consistently get errors that stop my progress.
Cheers, Wayne.


----------



## petestrash (Mar 7, 2004)

This forum is pretty dead for Australia.

Ask here:
forums.whirlpool.net.au
And specifically user "Darren.":
http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/user/3815

He seems to be helping with images for dead drives

Peter.


----------



## Kolsch (Aug 4, 2016)

Darren is your man. Search Darren King Melbourne for his contact details.

Darren has a link to a TCD663160 image

I have used it on a brand new seagate surviellence 2TB, end result was 400HD and 800SD hrs recording time. So while this image is for a 160GB Tivo it works fine for any Tivo (TCD663160, TCD663320, TCD661000).

I tried to share the link but as I'm new to Tivo community, I apparently need to make 5 posts before I can post links or images LOL

Hope this helps


----------



## Kolsch (Aug 4, 2016)

Make sure you use WinMFS version 9.3g, I tried to use an older version (v9.3f) and came across several errors


----------

